# Civil service military make-up exam



## jmac572 (Aug 7, 2007)

Kind of a different question but i have to ask it as my career is on hold until I take this test... First off I am an MP in the mass guard and have been so for about 4 years, with my obvious career choice in law enforcement. I was put on temporary active duty in massachusetts from the end of april until the end of september, I did not have any leave time acrued to take time off for the test due to my orders starting soon before the test was held. My question is, do I qualify for the military make-up exam... keep in mind I was IN massachusetts, however I could not leave my duties to take the test. I is frusterating because it could hold up my career two years. any help is appriciated, Thanks

D


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

as long as you were on active military duty you will be able to take a military make up exam....


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

unless the rules changed you had to have filied an exam application and sent in a copy of your orders stating that you would be unable to attend... why wouldnt your unit give you a few hours to take the exam???


----------



## jmac572 (Aug 7, 2007)

I did not register for the exam in may... The military makeup allows for people who are still on active duty (which I am) to submit a request for the make-up as if it were the first test, which is what i am planning on doing... I am an E4 in an E7 slot and im surrounded be E8's, with the fast pace where I am, and the amount of work that I have to complete each day, unless I put in for leave loooong in advance, time off would have been non do-able. But now I have leave acrued anyways so I wont be a problem, to be honest I might not even be able to take the september make-up because its too close for them, Im probably going to have to wait until december. Thanks guys, any more feedback is appriciated also.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

If you are on active duty when the exam is given you can take the military makeup exam. I think they give it every two weeks or so.


----------

